# GARY S's FRIEND JIM



## gary s (Jan 9, 2015)

I would like all my friends and members to say a prayer for my very good friend Jim.

Jim had a knee replacement 2 weeks before Christmas, replacement went well ????  Then the went to rehab for the knee. He started getting sick and they moved him to Baylor Hospital in Garland (Dallas area)  Jim is now in a medical coma and on a ventilator. He has Pneumonia  and apparently what they call a fat embolism from the knee surgery got into his blood and went to his lungs. Touch and go right now.

I'll keep you posted

Thank you

Gary


----------



## link (Jan 9, 2015)

All my best to your friend, hopefully this turns around and he has a speedy recovery.


----------



## gary s (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 9, 2015)

Thoughts & prayers sent Gary !  Hoping for a very speedy recovery for Jim !


----------



## gary s (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks WaterHole,  Jim is just one of those guys who never meets a stranger, Always funny and laughing Except for some back surgeries  He is pretty much healthy. A few years back we went to their 50th wedding anniversary and there were over 200 people there. Everybody likes Jim and Corla his wife.

Gary


----------



## b-one (Jan 9, 2015)

Best wishes to your friend and his family.


----------



## chilefarmer (Jan 9, 2015)

Gary, tell Jim He is on CF's prayer list, hope all goes well. CF


----------



## brooksy (Jan 9, 2015)

Sending healing thoughts Jim's way.


----------



## gary s (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks CF, Brooksy and b-one

Gary


----------



## boykjo (Jan 9, 2015)

Thoughts and prayers for Jim it is.........


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 9, 2015)

From my family too.


----------



## bad santa (Jan 9, 2015)

Done ! Jim and his family added to the list


----------



## bbquy (Jan 9, 2015)

Many prayers headed to Jim and his family's way!


----------



## allen (Jan 10, 2015)

Hope you get well Jim, Prayers your way


----------



## tropics (Jan 10, 2015)

Praying for Jim this is getting scary seeing Doctors screwing up. Hang in there Gary


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 10, 2015)

Gary, sending Jim an army of angels, good thoughts, and prayers.


----------



## kc5tpy (Jan 10, 2015)

Hello my friend.  Sorry to hear.  All the best wishes for your friend and his family.  He will be included in our prayers.  Hang in, he and his family will need someone to lean on at this time.  I know you will be there for them.  Stay fit, stay strong and give them all the support you can.  I know you will.  Hopes and prayers for a speedy recovery.

Danny and Annette


----------



## smokesontuesday (Jan 10, 2015)

You bet. Praying for him and his family.


----------



## gary s (Jan 12, 2015)

I talked to his wife she said he was a little better, blood gases were up, still in a coma and on a respirator 

gary


----------



## gary s (Jan 21, 2015)

An update on my friend Jim------     Jim has passed away, gone home to the Lord.  Jim had knee surgery before Christmas, went to rehab and got sick he had gotten a fat embolism in his blood from the knee surgery and then phenomena . He was on a respirator and a medically induced coma, His wife said he just passed away peacefully.

She said to tell everyone thank you for all the prayers.

Gary


----------



## chilefarmer (Jan 21, 2015)

Gary, I am so sad to hear of your friend passing. Still prayers sent for you and Jim's family. CF


----------



## themule69 (Jan 21, 2015)

I am so sorry for the lose. It hurts to lose a friend. Prayers for you and his family.

David


----------



## gary s (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks David

gary


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 21, 2015)

Sorry to hear bud.

Prayers  to his family and yours.


----------



## gary s (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks CF


----------



## bbquy (Jan 21, 2015)

Gary, my condolences to you and Jim's family. He's in a better place now.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 21, 2015)

Sorry about your loss Gary....


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 21, 2015)

So Sorry to hear that Gary.

Our Prayers Started way back & will continue for Jim's Family.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Jan 21, 2015)

Thank's   I know he is in a better place, but I'll miss him.  And I know his wife, family and friends will miss him. Jim never met a stranger.

Gary


----------



## b-one (Jan 21, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the loss.


----------



## gary s (Jan 21, 2015)

They broke the mold when they made Jim

Gary


----------



## boykjo (Jan 22, 2015)

Again sorry for your loss Gary





I lost a friend or should i say a brother a few years ago to pancreatic cancer.... We were friends foe over 30 years..... Tom sure loved to cook....... Through out the years we lived together a few times, almost died together a few times...lol   My condolences to you and Jim's family


----------



## tropics (Jan 22, 2015)

Gary so sorry to hear of Jim passing. RIP


----------



## old bones (Jan 22, 2015)

Gary, Jim must have felt proud to know he had you as a friend.   Prayers to his family.


----------



## gary s (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks again to all.   I was lucky to have Jim as a friend,   He was matter of fact, said exactly what he thought, very opinionated but very caring. They always had someone at their house.

Gary


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 22, 2015)

Gary, so sorry to hear of the loss of your friend Jim.  This thread is a tribute to the bond of friendship the you two shared.  All our condolences and prayers to you and his family.


----------



## gary s (Jan 22, 2015)

Noboundaries said:


> Gary, so sorry to hear of the loss of your friend Jim.  This thread is a tribute to the bond of friendship the you two shared.  All our condolences and prayers to you and his family.


Thank you so much,

Gary


----------



## smokesontuesday (Jan 23, 2015)

Sorry to hear this Gary. We'll continue praying for you all and his family.


----------



## humdinger (Jan 23, 2015)

My condolences Gary. Losing a friend who was so well loved by many is always such a bittersweet experience; you're sad they're gone but then you keep thinking over and over about all the good times and what a great person they were and it makes you smile! Hang in there!


----------



## gary s (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you, told one of my other friends that if must have started getting dull in heaven so that's why they took Jim to liven thing up 

Gary


----------



## gary s (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and prayers for Jim and his family. They are having a Memorial Service for him Friday in Richardson (He lived in Garland) Talked to his wife last night she said they were expecting a huge turnout. 

Here is a funny story I'll share about Jim,  After he retired they were blowing and going, I'd get a call at my office and Jim would say "you'll never guess where we are" It was always someplace new, from the East coast to the west coast and places in between. Then about 10 years ago he called me and asked the same question, I said " I don't know Main, California, Florida ? I don't know" He said driving a School buss !!  I said "A school buss ? what in the world would posses you to drive a school bus at you age ? are you OK. He said I can't sit around that house, Corla is tired of traveling and all I'm doing is Field trips, football games and special events"  Jim did that for 10 years, Was voted the best driver "Ever" buy the students and co-workers, Jim really enjoyed kids.

Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 28, 2015)

Great story, Gary!!

So sad he's gone----Probably some of the students will be at the service too.

RIP Jim.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks Bear,   Sister -in -law in real bad shape now not looking good

gary


----------



## bonzbbq (Jan 28, 2015)

Gary, fairly new here but sorry to hear about your friend, lost two myself in the last two years, I think we take each other for granted sometimes but it sure hits hard when we lose a good friend, it is so important to tell family AND friends what they mean to us while they are around, hope your sister in law does better, my wifes sister has been battling lung cancer for several years and it is a hard thing to watch, hang in there, Bonz


----------



## schlotz (Jan 28, 2015)

Prayers & Thoughts are with you Jim.  Get well SOON!!!


----------



## gary s (Jan 28, 2015)

Thanks  to you both

gary


----------

